# Dyno



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Im about to go get the goat on the dyno at a local shop. I have a K&N cai and no mufflers just straight pipes. Any thoughts about what I should be expecting to see? I will post the results later. Wish me luck...


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

JerseyGoat said:


> Im about to go get the goat on the dyno at a local shop. I have a K&N cai and no mufflers just straight pipes. Any thoughts about what I should be expecting to see? I will post the results later. Wish me luck...


 What year car do you have,
Under normal conditions If you have a Ls1 you can expect around 305 RWHP and if you have a LS2 you can expect around 335 RWHP .I am not sure about the muffler delete. Most likely you will gain some HP for that.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

My fault. LS2 6-speed. 353 at the wheels. I'm quite happy with that.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

JerseyGoat said:


> My fault. LS2 6-speed. 353 at the wheels. I'm quite happy with that.


Your HP looks good, DITTO for your torque curve. everything looks good


----------

